# APR Holiday Sale - November 23rd to December 31st!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Holiday Sale - November 23rd to December 31st!*










APR is pleased to announce our product line from ECU upgrades to Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems, is on sale from November 23rd through December 31st!

Be on the look out for special pricing below the listed sales rates on all APR Stage III Supercharger Systems, select APR Carbonio Intake Systems and select APR RSC Exhaust Systems.

Also be on the look out for APR's World Famous Stage III Raffle, to be announced in December!










*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*



*Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_

*91 Octane Performance*

*93 Octane Performance*

*100 Octane Performance*

*Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*Also Included:*



*Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_

*Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_

*Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


*APR Hardware Sale:*



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!

APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!

APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!

APR Intercooler and CPS Systems 10% Off!

APR Bipipe 10% Off!

APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!

APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses, APR FSI Fuel Pump and more 15% Off!

APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!

DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!

Please Check our Website for Pricing Details on All Other Items!


*APR Extra Savings!*



 Select APR Carbonio Intake Systems!

 Select APR RSC Exhaust Systems!

 All APR Supercharger Systems!


Please visit the APR Product Pages for full product details or call an APR representative at +1 (334) 502-5181.

To find a local APR Dealer in your area, please use the APR Dealer Locator Tool at www.goapr.com/dealer.

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation in your country, please contact a local APR Dealer in your country.

*For more news follow us on Facebook!*



Go APR!


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Arin, can you chime in on this thread? I must have put it somewhere without much traffic... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5894844-ECU-Flash-questions-for-a-2007-s6&p=79847961 

Summary: Will the flash for an 2007 s6 (v10) also make the shift more aggressive?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

seymore15074 said:


> Arin, can you chime in on this thread? I must have put it somewhere without much traffic...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5894844-ECU-Flash-questions-for-a-2007-s6&p=79847961
> 
> Summary: Will the flash for an 2007 s6 (v10) also make the shift more aggressive?


 The ECU upgrades unfortunately do not control the tiptronic transmission's shifting speeds, so unfortunately no ECU upgrade will alter the shift speed.


----------

